# How do I remove HP Advisor and Yahoo Search from my toolbar?



## Lettertotheworld (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a new laptop, an HP dv5000. I've been working the past couple days to remove bloatware (new term I learned yesterday), adjust the settings, etc. One thing I can't seem to figure out how to do, though I guess it isn't huge: on my toolbar there's a Yahoo search box, with an HP link next to it. It opens up HP Advisor if I double click on it. I don't mind the HP Advisor program, but I don't want the Yahoo Search on my toolbar. I've already deleted the Yahoo toolbar itself, but how do I get rid of this? There's nothing under the HP Advisor preferences that I can find to modify it. Thanks for the help!

P.S. I've used PC Decrapifier and Advanced Windows Care to clean up my computer -- is anything else recommended?


----------



## Sebhughes (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't you uninstall it from "Remove Software" in control panel?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

We're probably talking Vista here … It's no longer called Add/Remove
In Vista, Bill Gates called it >> Control panel >> Programs and Features.

Before you rip out too much …. Have you made your Recovery DVDs yet ???
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...735&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=499849&lang=en

And .. Welcome to the TSG forum


----------



## Lettertotheworld (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, I have my backup DVDs. 

It's not that I want to remove the HP Adviser program, which I would have to do if I used the Control Panel's remove application. And there's no Yahoo tool bar in my remove applications. So maybe there isn't a way to get it off my tool bar?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I just wanted to make sure you read the fine print ... and made your Recovery DVDs.
I'll bet there's a way ... Just have to wait for an expert in this area to check in.
You are running Vista .. Right ???


----------



## desmin (Jul 10, 2007)

ive made a solution download my bat file reomver below or if you dont trust me

go to Start , Run , type notepad and copy and paste this

```
@echo off

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\unyt.exe"

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\inst-yinstaller.log"


regsvr32 /u /s  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Search Protection\fdLoad.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\YUnload.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\YVerInfo.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\npyaxmpb.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\YDPCTL.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\YVerGlance.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%systemroot%\cache\yinsthelper.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\atl71.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\msvcr71.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s  "%programfiles%\Yahoo\Companion\Installs\cpn\YMERemote.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTAntiSpy.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTMsgr.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\msvcp71.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\pubmod.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YPUBC.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTabBar.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTBM.dll"

regsvr32 /u /s "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTBSDKPS.dll"

call yahooreg.reg

PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1567 >NUL  

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Search Protection\uninst_ysp.exe"

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Search Protection\Content"

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\YUnload.dll"

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\YVerInfo.dll"

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\npyaxmpb.dll"

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\YDPCTL.dll"

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Common\YVerGlance.dll"

DEL "%systemroot%\cache\yinsthelper.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\atl71.dll"

DEL   "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\msvcr71.dll"

DEL   "%programfiles%\Yahoo\Companion\Installs\cpn\YMERemote.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTAntiSpy.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTMsgr.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\msvcp71.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\pubmod.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YPUBC.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTabBar.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTBM.dll"

DEL  "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTBSDKPS.dll

DEL "%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTBSDK.exe

PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 200 >NUL

echo Yahoo Toolbar Removed!

PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 400 >NUL

exit
```
and save it as a BAT extension

now go to start , run , notepad and copy and paste this


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Yahoo\Companion]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Yahoo\SearchProtection]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Yahoo\Uninstaller]
```
then save it as a REG extension

and put the BAT file and REG file in the SAME folder now click on the BAT file you jsut made and it will remove Yahoo Toolbar in internet explorer


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

"call yahooreg.reg" in your batch file won't work unless you include the .REG file. Or are the four lines toward the end of your post supposed to be named that filename?


----------



## desmin (Jul 10, 2007)

yes the four lines

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Yahoo\Companion]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Yahoo\SearchProtection]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Yahoo\Uninstaller]
```
are saved as yahooreg.reg

AND yes it wolud work i even tested it my self


----------



## desmin (Jul 10, 2007)

you should actually read my instructions


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A dumb question, did you just check to see if you can hide that component of the toolbar in IE? Right click on the blank sport on the toolbar and select Customize.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

desmin said:


> you should actually read my instructions


Not wanting to split hairs, but you should read your own instructions in your first post. What part of this:



> now go to start , run , notepad and copy and paste this
> Code:
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> ...


tells me to save the file with filename "yahooreg.reg"?


----------



## desmin (Jul 10, 2007)

ok save the 4 lines as yahooreg.reg jeez atleast it will work


----------



## bparks64 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dear Lettertotheworld,
did you try it and did it work? Just checking... I have the same problem. Also, to all who mentioned something like it above... the yahoo search that he is talking about is not a toolbar on IE. it is on the taskbar of vista.


----------



## bparks64 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok... here's a much easier solution. Go to control panel > Taskbar and Start menu > choose the toolbars tab > unselect the "HP Advisor" toolbar. That removes it.


----------



## creativinity (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you so much.


----------



## cigarsmoke1 (Oct 13, 2007)

bparks64 Thanks!!


----------



## DevilSpawn76 (Mar 28, 2008)

:up:

Thank you. I wasn't able to see the task bar and start menu option until I selected the classic view.


----------

